# 19x9.5 ET 33 VMR V701 on TTMK2?



## scheps (Feb 19, 2007)

Morning guys.

I got a TTMK2 and I wana put some V701 VMR 19x9.5 on them so i can put on 255/35 to get more grip.

I was wondering if it will fit or cause any problems ?

Has anyone done this? I am in Australia so a bit hard to find this info coz of VMR.

Or likewise does anyone else have suggestions?

I picked V701 coz there arent any others thats got 9 or 9.5 width to fit 255/35.

BTW is 9.5 too wide? is ET 33 poking out too much?

Would appreciate any input coz dont wana order them, wait for 2 months then realise i dont have no shoes to wear ....  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

9.5's should be ok but the offset might be a bit low. The standard 9 inch width rims have an offset of 52. I had 10mm spacers on my rears a while a go and though I would not want to have them out any much further maybe another 5mm max. A 33 offset would mean the wheel would be puched out 19mm further plus then the extra 1/2 inch wheels width might make it protrude from the arch.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

They will stick out of the arch, the offset is too low

There are several wheels available in 8.5 of 9" wide that will fit, what are you looking for?


----------



## scheps (Feb 19, 2007)

basically looking for VMR or similar quality wheels that will fit 255/35 on them for more grip.

yea, i guess i was disillusioned, when i calculate the numbers, it dont fit, but i really want it to haha.

BTW i have a FWD, not a quattro, so would that make any difference? is 52 for quattro?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

scheps said:


> basically looking for VMR or similar quality wheels that will fit 255/35 on them for more grip.


A 245 or 255 will be fine on the car, providing the fitment is correct, I can supply any of the RS range of wheels, they are excellent quality



scheps said:


> BTW i have a FWD, not a quattro, so would that make any difference? is 52 for quattro?


They are all the same


----------



## scheps (Feb 19, 2007)

i currently have 245s on 8.5. But i need 9 or 9.5 to fit 255s properly.

Got a link to the rims you were talking about?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

scheps said:


> i currently have 245s on 8.5. But i need 9 or 9.5 to fit 255s properly.
> 
> Got a link to the rims you were talking about?


http://www.mswuk.com/rs/vr5-crystal-silver.html


----------



## darTTh audi (Dec 17, 2006)

scheps said:
 

> basically looking for VMR or similar quality wheels that will fit 255/35 on them for more grip.
> 
> yea, i guess i was disillusioned, when i calculate the numbers, it dont fit, but i really want it to haha.
> 
> BTW i have a FWD, not a quattro, so would that make any difference? is 52 for quattro?


The OEM 9" wide 19's already run a 255 from the factory. The 18's utilize a 245. Difference in grip between a 255 and a 245 isn't something anyone but a professional driver is going to notice. Stickier tire compound yes, 10mm of width, no. Just get some OEM 19's if you want 19's. Or leave on what you have and invest the money in better tires.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

How much for a set of VR5's in black size 19"x 9 ?


----------



## scheps (Feb 19, 2007)

really? i thought it would make a fair bit of difference on taking off at the lights for example. Perhaps less noticible when cornering.

Thanks for the link m8, but non caught my eye.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Im going with 275's and 10J rim soon and im pretty confident that fitment will not be an issue..

I would say you will have no issues at all..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

jonnyc said:


> Im going with 275's and 10J rim soon and im pretty confident that fitment will not be an issue..
> 
> I would say you will have no issues at all..


Why are you increasing tryre width, what benefit does this give??


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

It looks 8)


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

jonnyc said:


> Im going with 275's and 10J rim soon and im pretty confident that fitment will not be an issue..
> 
> I would say you will have no issues at all..


From your pics Jonny I'd say you are another 10mm lower than me, I can't comment on strut clearance but I did have some rubbing in tight corners and over big bumps when I had 10mm spacers on the rear. What offset are your new wheels? The rubbing was off the small protruding panel mount right at the top of the outside edge of the wheel arch, some people have shaved this down and glued a flat strip to replace it and it gave them more clearance.

Can't wait to see your new wheels by the way, I'm enjoying your build thread on vagoc


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> Why are you increasing tryre width, what benefit does this give??


A few more cool points..  And more grip too.. 



conneem said:


> From your pics Jonny I'd say you are another 10mm lower than me, I can't comment on strut clearance but I did have some rubbing in tight corners and over big bumps when I had 10mm spacers on the rear. What offset are your new wheels? The rubbing was off the small protruding panel mount right at the top of the outside edge of the wheel arch, some people have shaved this down and glued a flat strip to replace it and it gave them more clearance.
> 
> Can't wait to see your new wheels by the way, I'm enjoying your build thread on vagoc


The car is low now, I have raised it a touch, and now have 10mm spacers on the stock wheels.. I have modified the arches quite significantly now, no issues at the rear, and the front's are almost sorted.. But it is still tucking tyre so its pretty low!!

There is roughly 11-12mm tyre/rim to strut clearance with the stock 19x9 ET52 wheels so I have gone ET50 on the 10J rim which will reduce the clearance to about 1-2mm.. Which is acceptable, so long as there is a gap, there wont be an issue.. Also I can add a little camber if needs be to fine tune..

I will make them fit whatever happens, should look good.. Just hope that it suits the 18" wheel thats all.. :?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Jonny,have you got a pic of the wheels you are getting?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

hugy said:


> Jonny,have you got a pic of the wheels you are getting?


Yes thanks.. 8)

Ill post pics once there on I have sorted out the fitment issues (as im bound to have some) lol..


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I think 18" will look very good lowered. 10 inch width, hmm, can we expect some lippage


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

conneem said:


> I think 18" will look very good lowered. 10 inch width, hmm, can we expect some lippage


I hope so 

Nahh no dish to speak of really.. Very motorsport looking, im hoping it will look good, but until there on its hard to know.. We will find out in a couple of weeks hopefully..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im considering coilovers too at the mo, wanna go a bit lower, maybe 20mm at the back and 30 mm at the front.

Only really doing it as im worried about the lift at 180mph, which i intend to hit on the autobahn in Germany [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scheps (Feb 19, 2007)

So you reckon it will not stick out too much? others seem to thikn so tho.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Is the TTRS slightly wider then standard or the same??

I too have heard many people saying that 10j is too wide??


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

ET 33 will not look right and they WILL stick out a lot. I have 9.5" but with ET of 50 - I cant imagine the wheels sticking out another 17mm (ET33). Look at the offset offered by MTM or other reputable tuners for 9.5" width wheels for the MK2 for reference..

19x9.5" et50 - 245/35/19

Below is a video (the car has since been lowered)


----------



## scheps (Feb 19, 2007)

cool thanks dude, that vid was awesome.

btw why 9.5 when only putting on 245s?


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

The 245/35/19 made in Japan NEW Yokohamas were priced so I could not refuse ~$400USD  ....I should have put on 255/35 and will perhaps next summer.


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

would: 19x9.5 ET50 + 265/35/19 fit? how about with some lowering? should be ok ya?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Put the OEM 19" setup vs your proposed into this comparison table, and it will tell you that there is very little difference. Can't offer anything on the lowering question, but given the above, you should have some capacity to go lower.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

You may get some rubbing with ET50 and lowered I know I did, gone back to ET45


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

and you have 9.5" wide wheels? where does it rub on the fenders? and how low did you go?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No I had 8.5 with RT 52 and it rubbed lowered 30mm, I now have ET45 8.5 no issues at all


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

robokn said:


> No I had 8.5 with RT 52 and it rubbed lowered 30mm, I now have ET45 8.5 no issues at all


8.5 et52 should have given you 6mm more clearance inside and outside compared to standard specs ???


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

ya so i'm confused too...


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

This might help....although there was an excellent offset calculator posted earlier, it may be a little confusing to those less technical.

Try this link - it explains where the outer and inner wheel lips will be relative to a OEM set-up.

http://www.1010tires.com/wheeloffsetcalculator.asp


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

conneem said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > No I had 8.5 with RT 52 and it rubbed lowered 30mm, I now have ET45 8.5 no issues at all
> ...


+1 with a 8.5 in rim it would be impossable to rub with the same offset.


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

jonnyc says 11mm space on the inside, so going 9.5 with et50 would give you 4mm less than stock on a tt-rs leaving you with about 7mm space to strut, and increasing outside +8mm towards fender.

first i assume he had the 19x9 rims? are the stock 18's 9" wide too?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

suffeks said:


> jonnyc says 11mm space on the inside, so going 9.5 with et50 would give you 4mm less than stock on a tt-rs leaving you with about 7mm space to strut, and increasing outside +8mm towards fender.
> 
> first i assume he had the 19x9 rims? are the stock 18's 9" wide too?


Yep, both the 18's and 19's Audi alloys are 9" width et52


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

trust me they rubbed on every bump and compression why would I lie :twisted:

The ones I have now which are 45 offset seem fine so far


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

jbell said:


> They will stick out of the arch, the offset is too low
> 
> There are several wheels available in 8.5 of 9" wide that will fit, what are you looking for?


he's wrong, i run 30et with a drop and the wheels are just inside the arches... want proof? well heres my VMR 708s with a 32et and 1.5" drop 235 series tire:

















now the privat wheels i have with a 30 offset with the same drop and tire:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mullerg60/ ... 818985281/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mullerg60/ ... 818985281/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mullerg60/ ... 541811290/


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

> he's wrong, i run 30et with a drop and the wheels are just inside the arches... want proof? well heres my VMR 708s with a 32et and 1.5" drop 235 series tire:


Those are really nice pictures!

What are the width VMRs ET32 and the others that are ET30?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

VMR V708's come in 19x8,5 et38

So they would be like having an 8mm spacer on the standard 19x9 et52's


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Here are my new wheels Dotz Excile then repainted in Audi Titanium Optic Just waiting for the centre caps and nut covers


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

robokn said:


> Here are my new wheels Dotz Excile then repainted in Audi Titanium Optic Just waiting for the centre caps and nut covers


Now they are nice 8)

What weight are they Rob?
And what do you think of the Dotz Roadster rims?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Very nice Rob 8)

Hugh the Dotz Roadster's only come in 8" width's, maybe a bit narrow for 19" looks wise.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> Very nice Rob 8)
> 
> Hugh the Dotz Roadster's only come in 8" width's, maybe a bit narrow for 19" looks wise.


Hi Michael.
Thats a pity,I think they look good.What do you think of the Dotz brand?


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

conneem said:


> VMR V708's come in 19x8,5 et38
> 
> So they would be like having an 8mm spacer on the standard 19x9 et52's


708s vary in offset they run 45 and i believe 38, other casts, that were earlier are different offset, in my case 32.

19x 8.5 in those pictures, both wheels are the same size


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

robokn said:


> Here are my new wheels Dotz Excile then repainted in Audi Titanium Optic Just waiting for the centre caps and nut covers


any better pics?


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

TTMK2_TJ said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > They will stick out of the arch, the offset is too low
> ...


anymore pics of your car with the vmr wheels


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think these are 8.5 wide and weight wise they seem ok
Clear my brakes which was the main thing for me with mo spacers


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I was going for VMR wheels but by rime you factor in customs and postage they work out quite expensive which is a real pity


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

TTRS_500 said:


> anymore pics of your car with the vmr wheels


yes i have plenty... ill reply in a bit with the rest...


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

robokn said:


> I was going for VMR wheels but by rime you factor in customs and postage they work out quite expensive which is a real pity


agreed, theyre a HUGE hit here in the states, but im surprised there hasnt been any companies trying to distrubute them over there


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

so has anyone tried 9.5's with 265 tires? :roll:


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

> so has anyone tried 9.5's with 265 tires?


Yes...see the TTS SF episode with the HRE wheel factory - I believe he tried 265/35/19 tires but then went to 245/35/19 for clearance and asthetics.

I wouldn't recomend it - you are adding a heavier tire than is silghtly taller (they dont look right - fat and no longer "that" low profile), wider and you will likely have clearance issues.

I do know of a tuner that does place 19x9.5" forged wheels with 265 tires on MK2 TTs however they drop to a 30 series profile tire.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol you dress like me


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

> lol you dress like me


Lol cheers!!!

Just for clarification, I'm the guy inside the trunk lol


----------

